
How developers can charge more than $150 per hour - fightfortheuser
http://freelancecollege.com/pricing/2017/04/08/how-to-charge-150-or-more-per-hour.html
======
fightfortheuser
If anyone has any questions about this please let me know!

Currently I charge $1,000 per day doing PHP development and building secure
websites for the financial markets (using Jekyll). And I freelance fulltime.
So if you have questions please let me know!

